# شرح برنامج السيرفير النسخه السابعة



## مهندس بغداد (21 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ساحاول في هذا الموضوع شرح برنامج السيرفيرSerfer
مقدمة:-
البرنامج يرسم الخرائط الكونتوريه والخرائط السلكية والخرائط 3d للمسوحات الارضيه
وهو يستند على جدول اكسل يحتوي على احداثيات النقاط XYZ







صوره البرنامج عند تشغيله لاول مرة
انشاء خارطة:-
ساقوم بعمل خارطة كونتوريه كمثال اول لكي نفهم طبيعة عمل البرنامج دون الدخول في شرح
ازرار وقوائم البرنامج..لكي نفهمها من خلال الامثلة

اضغط كما في الصوره لفتح جدول جديد







سيظهر جدول اكسل في النافذه كما في الصوره






قم اولا بحفظ الجدول وهو فارغ من القائمه File ....Save As
ثم اختر اسم واحفظه كملف اكسل 

سبب قيامنا بهذه الخطوه هو عدم تقبل البرنامج المعلومات بطريقه Copy....Past لكون البرنامج
لا يتعرف على ملفات اكسل الحديثة (اعلى من اكسل 97)

بعد ان قمنا بحفظ الملف كجدول اكسل...نقوم بفتحه ببرنامج اكسل ..ونقوم بلصق احداثيات النقاط من ملف تم سحبة من جهاز توتل ستيشن (المعلومات الحقلية) اي نقوم بعمل Copy من ملف التوتل ستيشن ولصق في اكسل واذا كانت احداثيات النقاط موجوده لديك موجوده في ملف اكسل مسبقا 
فقم بفتحه مباشره كما في الصوره





(طبعا لاتظهر النقاط كلها في الصوره لان عدد النقاط في المثال 702 نقطه)
بعد ان قمنا بتنزيل النقاط في الجدول نقوم بالضغط على Save وليس Save As لكي يبقى الملف بصيغه يتقبلها برنامج السيرفير

الان نقوم بتشغيل السيرفير ونختار القائمة Grid ثم Data





ستنفتح نافذه نختار منها الملف المطلوب وهو ملف اكسل يحوي بيانات الاحداثيات للنقاط





ستظهر نافذه كما في الصوره





والصوره الثانيه تمثل اختيار نوع ال Grid






بعد اختيار نوع ال Grid نضغط Ok فيظهر لنا تقرير عن العمليه نقوم باغلاقه فيسالنا
اذا كنا نريد الحفظ (اختر مايناسبك)

الان من القائمة Map نختار خارطة كونتورية جديده كما في الصوره


----------



## مهندس بغداد (21 مايو 2007)

ستنفتح نافذه لاختيار الملف المطلوب وهو ملف Grid بنفس اسم ملف احداثيات النقاط 
كما في الصوره





بعد اختيار الملف ستظهر نافذه


----------



## مهندس بغداد (21 مايو 2007)

بعد النقر على Ok ستظهر الخارطه الكونتوريه







التكمله في اقرب وقت ان شاء الله لان الكهرباء عندنا ساعه واحده كل 5 ايام


----------



## abedodeh (22 مايو 2007)

الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ويسلمك ويبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس بغداد (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي ..وشكرا على الرد الجميل


----------



## ابوهمام (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المساهمة الرائعة ونتمنى منك المزيد 
رد الله اليكم دار السلام عاجلا غير آجل


----------



## مهندس بغداد (23 مايو 2007)

ابوهمام قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المساهمة الرائعة ونتمنى منك المزيد
> رد الله اليكم دار السلام عاجلا غير آجل



جزاك الله الف خير على هذه الدعوة..ان شاء الله ستعود دار السلام لنا ولكل العرب الخيريين
وما هذه المساهمة مني الا واجب على فللناس علي في مما علمني الله حق مثلما للناس في مالي حق


----------



## nizar_mahameed (23 مايو 2007)

thanks for that uesfull information , if you have the serial number or the crack for surfer 8 , please send it


----------



## مهندس بغداد (23 مايو 2007)

nizar_mahameed قال:


> thanks for that uesfull information , if you have the serial number or the crack for surfer 8 , please send it


 

Sory i dont have v.8 . Ihave v.7
I want to tell you that v.8 not different from v.7 very much
I try both releases.and I find no different in principal Work.except
some options.
thanks


----------



## assuamro (24 مايو 2007)

مهندس بغداد​ 
بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله كل خير

((((والله يا اخي استفدت منك الكثير )))

الف شكر:56: ​


----------



## engramy (24 مايو 2007)

مجهود تستحق عليه جزيل الشكر

وفي إنتظار المزيد من الشرح


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (24 مايو 2007)

مشكور مهندس بغداد وحفظك الله من كل سوء


----------



## مهندس بغداد (24 مايو 2007)

ارجوا ان يتسع صدر الاعضاء بمزيد من الصبر .لاني احاول كتابه باقي الموضوع في ضروف صعبه جدا


----------



## عزيز4554 (26 مايو 2007)

الف شكر وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد مختار حمزة (27 مايو 2007)

بارك اللة فيك وفي علمك


----------



## engramy (28 مايو 2007)

nizar_mahameed قال:


> thanks for that uesfull information , if you have the serial number or the crack for surfer 8 , please send it



إليك الإصدار الثامن ومعاه السريل نمبر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=55047
والسريل في نفس الموضوع الرد رقم 28

في إنتظار ردك


----------



## لمهندس الفراتي (28 مايو 2007)

الف الف الف شكر والله ينور عليك من عنده يغنيك عن نور شركة الكهرباء


----------



## لمهندس الفراتي (28 مايو 2007)

الاخ مهندس بغداد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سبق وطرحت موضوع الاختلاف بينالقيمة الحسابية لقانون حساب الطول بين نقطتين معلومتي الاحداثيات والقياس علي الطبيعة لان الفرق الذي حصل معي كان كبيرا وارجو الا تفول لي حطأ الراصد أو الجهاز أو الحرارة أ ما بالنسبة لهذا البرنامج فهو شئ رائع جدا ومشكور علي ولاأملك إلا أن يمدك ربي بنور من عنده يغنيك به عن شركة الكهرباء


----------



## garary (29 مايو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وارجوا ان اتمكن من تحميل البرنامج.


----------



## مزوني محمد (31 مايو 2007)

بارك اللة فيك وفي علمك و زادك الله نفعا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (1 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ساحاول اليوم اعطاء المزيد من شرح البرنامج واسف للتاخير بسبب الضروف الصعبة
وصلنا الى اننا حصلنا على خارطة كونتوريه .
الان سنقوم بالتعديل عليه بما يناسبنا
اولا سنحدد اظهار قيم المناسيب Level على كل الخطوط الكونتورية
ونحدد حجم فونت رقم المنسوب كما في الصور التالية:-











ويجب استعمال حجم ال Font المناسب لكي يظهر في الرسم لان الفونت الكبير لا يظهر في خطوط 
الكونتور التي على شكل دوائر صغيره لعدم استيعابها له.





الان اذا رغبنا ان نفتح هذه الخارطة بالاوتوكاد
من القائمة File نختار Export .ستظهر النافذه التالية





نختار اسم ونحفظ الرسم بصيغة dxf
وستظهر نافذه اخرى 




نلغي اختيار جعل الخط كجزء من الخط وننقر Ok
وفي برنامج الاوتوكاد نختار Open ونحدد نوع الفايل dxf وليس dwg ونختار الرسم الذي حفظناه
وسيظهر فورا(اذا لم يظهر الرسم بالاوتوكاد فاعمل دبل كلك على زر الماوس الوسط لكي تعمل Zoom All للرسم

ملاحظه:- الخارطة في اوتوكاد تظهر بمستوي واحد اي ان الرسم يظهر كخارطه وليس ثلاثي الابعاد.





الذي تكلمنا عنه لحد الان هو الخرائط الكونتوريه .
يمكننا بهذا البرنامج ان نسقط النقاط على الخارطة ونضع فوق كل نقطة رقم المنسوب او الاحداثي السيني او الصادي X,Y وهو مايسمى بالPost Map كما في الصورة التالية:-





ويمكن ايظا ان نصدرها الى الاوتوكاد بنفس العملية السابقة.
لكي نستطيع ان نسقط اي عوارض موجودة مثل المنازل واعمدة الكهرباء الخ.

الى هنا اتوقف والتكمله ان شاء الله باقرب وقت.


----------



## مهندس بغداد (1 يونيو 2007)

engramy قال:


> إليك الإصدار الثامن ومعاه السريل نمبر
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=55047
> والسريل في نفس الموضوع الرد رقم 28
> 
> في إنتظار ردك



لقد حاولت يااخي تحميل البرنامج لكن لسبب ما لم استطع.شكر لك


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (5 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير

يعلم الله انني كنت ابحث عن هذا الشرح فوجدته واستفدت منه
بارك الله فيك وحفظك


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا انى احبك فى الله


----------



## صلاحالدين (7 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي مهندس بغداد مشكور جدا على الجهد الرائع
عندي مجموعة اسئلة اذا كان عندك مجال ان تجاوب اكون ممنون
1كيفية اختيار الgrid ؟
2 هل ممكن شرح كل نوع من انواع grid المذكورة في السيرفر؟ واين تستخدم؟
3 هل السيرفر برنامج مساحي فقط ام يمكن استخدامها في مجالات اخرى ؟
4 هل ممكن عمل profile بالسيرفر؟

والى الامام مهندس بغداد
والى بغداد امن ومستقر انشاء الله


----------



## sameh mohmed (9 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## اعجال (9 يونيو 2007)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير وينور لك طريقك ويفتح عليك كمان وكمان


----------



## حاتم المختار (10 يونيو 2007)

*بغداد*

:75: مشكور وصبحك ومساك الله بالخير (وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم) برنامج تطبيقي ممتاز


----------



## مزوني محمد (13 يونيو 2007)

الله أكبر ما شاء الله


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوهمام (28 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا حفيد الرشيد على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وأسأل الله تعالى ان يجعلها في ميزان اعمالك . حقيقة ارغب في التعرف عليك بشكل شخصي ؟


----------



## الآشورية (29 يونيو 2007)

عاشت ايديك على هالشرح يا اخي ابن بغداد ودمت لنا يا ابن الرافدين 
كنت طويلا انتظر هذا الموضوع


----------



## نذير الخلي (2 يوليو 2007)

اعزائي الكرام/ 
 rapidshared.org
يتم كتابة surfer 8 في الموقع اعلاة في الباحث وسوف يظهر البرنامج المحدث surfer 8.2 ومع كل متعلقاتة. ودمتم


----------



## lamloum_2 (2 يوليو 2007)

حقيقى مش عارف اقولك ايه
ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعل هذا العمل الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك
اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان
فى فلسطين والعراق وافغانستان
قلوب كل المصريين معكماللهم اغفرللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (3 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وسهل لك كل الصعاب وزادك علما ومعرفة


----------



## كويري (10 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي .... ولو سمحت لو عندك اللنك لتحميل البرنامج


----------



## hmd_monam (18 يوليو 2007)

الف رحمه على والديك استفادينه منك كوولش


----------



## ATMAN (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا شكرا هذا هو المراد


----------



## المساح المرتاح (24 يوليو 2007)

تمام التمام


----------



## المساح المرتاح (24 يوليو 2007)

هنالك مهارات عدة في برنامج السيرفر , تتعدى مجرد رسم الكنتور


----------



## عبدالبارى (25 يوليو 2007)

*سؤال بسيط للمهندس بغداد*

شكراً مهندس بغداد على هذا الشرح بس لى سؤال بسيط 
نوع إختيار الGrid فى girdding method هل بيعتمد على دقة الخريطة الكنتورية واى من Grid أدق ويوجد الصورة فى المرفق


----------



## عبدالبارى (30 يوليو 2007)

يا بشمهندس بغداد فين ردك على السؤال


----------



## بهاء الشريف (1 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك زخرا للعلم


----------



## الحسون المدني (1 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي مهندس بغداد وجزاك الله كل الخير ان شاء الله ، مجهود رائع ويستحق كل التقدير.

شكرا لك ، نحن في الانتضار في الباقي ، شكرا.

الهم لم شمل شعب العراق وانصرهم ، الهم فرج عليهم بفرجتك ، آمين يا رب العالمين .


----------



## مهندس بغداد (1 أغسطس 2007)

عبدالبارى قال:


> يا بشمهندس بغداد فين ردك على السؤال


صبرك معي يا باش مهندس اني احاول كتابة الشرح لك ولكل الاعضاء وساكمله ان شاء الله خلا يوم واحد
صبرك معي


----------



## أبو عمر 6 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م شاكر (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله في أهل العراق


----------



## حسام يونس (7 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ودائما افيدنا بما هو جديد لديك
اخيك مهندس/ حسام يونس


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هاجس اليمن (10 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر لمهندس بغداد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته


----------



## عصام قاسم (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااا ي باشمهندس علي هذا الشرح
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الاسد هنا (12 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر ليك و ربنا يكرمك و تكمل البرنامج بس و النبى بسرعة علشان انا محتاج البرنامج ده جدا فى الشغل. و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## إنجنيير (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس بغداد 
أرجوا من الله أن يزيدك علما وأن يجعل بلدكم آمنًا مطمئن بإذن الله
لك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## حمدى الفولى (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا على هزا المجهود الرائع الجميل دة


----------



## samy2me (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الياس قمصية (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة وبانتظار القادم


----------



## الياس قمصية (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا في انتظار ما تبقى
كيف احصل على البرنامج


----------



## باسم مرزوق (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات دائما


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (22 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (26 أغسطس 2007)

البرنامج شيق ارجو مساعدتي للحصول علي البرنامج ولكم مني جزززززززززززززززيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالبارى (26 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس بغداد قال:


> صبرك معي يا باش مهندس اني احاول كتابة الشرح لك ولكل الاعضاء وساكمله ان شاء الله خلا يوم واحد
> صبرك معي



السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس بغداد 
أنا صبرى نفد وشكرا على تعاونك معى
:2:


----------



## adnane (26 أغسطس 2007)

merci et bon continiation


----------



## باسم مرزوق (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات دائما كم كان هذا مفيد لى واعتقد 
لكل من قرأه


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي مهندس بغداد
وبارك الله فيك وفي جهودك


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووور حبيبي على الشرح الواااافي ويسلمووووووووو ويجزاااك الله خير


----------



## ahmadj5 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

كل الشكر و من دون النظر لتاريخ المشاركة تستاهل الشكر


----------



## سعيد شعبان (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الله ينور عليك​


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووورجدا يا اخي العذيذ 
ابو عمر


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (9 سبتمبر 2007)

انا كنت بسال ازاي احول من احداثيات وطنية الي احداثيات خطوط طول و دوائر عرض و العكس
ابو عمر


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (9 سبتمبر 2007)

وكمان انا بسال ازاي انذل مزكرة اللاند من عندكم و اللنكات مغلقة انا في السعودية


----------



## سامح عمارة (9 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله فى علمك


----------



## احمد فتوح 1 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا بشمهندس 
اخوك فى الله احمد:14:


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيييييير...........
​


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (14 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجوا عدم التأخير فى تكملة شرح البرنامج


----------



## dole (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وفي الظروف الصعبة وان شاء الله تكملة في اقرب وقت


----------



## ابو مصطفى الحلفي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد المتواضع يا مهندس بغداد


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا...............


----------



## galal_beh (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

والله يا اخي برنامج اكثر من رائع وشرح مبسط ووافي بارك الله الله فيك واتمنى عليك ان تكمل الجميل وتكمل الشرح للبرنامج بنفس الطريقه وخصوصا لرسم المقاطع وحساب الكميات لاني اطلعت على البرنامج لاول مره وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد القيم والسلام عليكم


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس بغداد علي المجهود الرائع ولكن ممكن تشرح لي الحل في كيفية التحكم في اتجاهات الرسم و و الزوائد الغير منتظمة لكي نتمكن من الحصول علي المساحات و الكميات و الحجوم بشكل صحيح
ابو عمر


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 أكتوبر 2007)

:28:
بارك الله فيك ... وجزاك الله خيرا في هذا الشهر الفضيل


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو لو حد عندة مذكرة توتال ستيشن ليكا 1100 او 1103 يرسلهالي بسرعة للحاجة الماسة
وجزاكم الله خيرا
ابو عمر


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ مهندس بغداد شكرا جذيلا للاهتمام ربنا يوفقك
ابو عمر


----------



## ابو هدايه (11 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو من مهندس بغداد ان يضع لنا رابط يتم تحميل البرنامج اذا كان لديه الاصدار الثامن من سيرفر وشكراً على هذا الجهد


----------



## sardia (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (16 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو لو حد عندة مذكرة توتال ستيشن ليكا 1100 او 1103 يرسلهالي بسرعة للحاجة الماسة
وجزاكم الله خيرا
ابو عمر


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (16 أكتوبر 2007)

لو حد عندة شرح لبرنامج المايكرو ستيشن موجود بالسعودية بكثرة و مسمعناش عنة في مصر
ابو عمر


----------



## وائل عادل عطيه (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*[email protected]*

جزاك الله كل خير :77: :63:
دائما للامام


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد المساحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

,وعليكم السلام


----------



## محمد المساحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام


----------



## رفعت الجمال (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي
من وين احمل البرنامج


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم حفظ بغداد وبارك فى المهندسين بغداد,بارك الله يا ورد


----------



## سالم الناصر (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بوركت ونرجو التواصل


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المساهمة الرائعة ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## مصطفى اسكو (28 أكتوبر 2007)

من القاهرة الى بغداد ومهندسها 
ادام الله نفعك ولا حرمنا من علمك


----------



## فهد الاماراتى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد ابو الفتوح (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا 
وياريت نسخه من البرنامج


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (5 نوفمبر 2007)

بآرك الله فيك والي المزيد من التقدم إن شآء الله


----------



## garary (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على الشرح الوافى.ممكن نسخة من البرنامج جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

نشكرك علي حس ن التقديم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك من علمه:28:


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (3 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك فهو مجهود عظيم جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اماما (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكور*

مشكور جدا يااخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## abosalah1 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام صبحى (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## زغلى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mmukh202 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... ونحن بالانتظار......


----------



## مجدى عيد (5 يناير 2008)

شكرا على شرح برنامج السيرفير النسخه السابعة ونرجو من سيادتكم تكملة البرنامج 
من شبكية وكيفية حساب مكعبات الحفر والردم


----------



## moamenasd (12 يناير 2008)

*والله شباب زى الفل*

ربنا يوفقكم جميعا ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (24 يناير 2008)

شكراً على الشرح يا مهندس بغداد


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (28 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا؛مع التوفيق


----------



## محمد عبدالمعز (29 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام عبد الله (4 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم انا اخوك حسام من مصر واعمل بالرياض واشكر لك على مجهوداتك مع المبتدئين امثالي ولكن كان لي طلب اريد اعادة شرة للبرنامج dxf2xyz والنسخة لانها ليست لدي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو الليف (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نجم مدنى (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووور كتير على الشرح الوافى للبرنامج


----------



## ahmadj5 (15 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كمال كامل (21 فبراير 2008)

لك اشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات القيمه وهذا الجهد النبيل فى هذا البرنامج وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## علي المحاويلي (22 فبراير 2008)

شكراً للأخ مهندس بغداد و أرجو أن تكمل ما بدأته--------- جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سميروبس (28 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافة لان عندي رسم خطوط وما عندي غير هلبرنامج يلي بصراحة عقدني
الله يكتر من امثالك


----------



## ع س ص (28 فبراير 2008)

:28: شركراً للأخ مهندس بغدادعلى شرحه برنامج السيرفر وأرجو المزيد جزاكم الله خيرا وأتمنى أن أحصل على كتاب مترجم للبرنامج


----------



## وليدبني (28 فبراير 2008)

مشكور
ياطيب


----------



## السيد امين (1 مارس 2008)

*ج . م . ع جنوب سيناء*

شكر خاص للمهندس بغدادى على شرحه برنامج السيرفر وأرجو المزيد جزاكم الله خيرا :33: وأرجو من سيادتكم نسخه على ال***** الخاص بى saidamen2001yahoo.comواتمنى لسيادتكم التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## السيد امين (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ايش اخباركم ويجزاكم الله كل خير على ما تقدمونه من برامج فى هندسه الطرق والمساحه وياريت الى عنده حاجه يفيدنا بيها ويرسلها لى على ال***** الخاص بى saidamen2001*********** وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## السيد امين (1 مارس 2008)

حياك الله يامهندس بغدادى على ماقدمته لنا نحن معكم بروحنا وفكرنا وجزاكم الله كل خير ان بعد اليسر عسر


----------



## السيد امين (1 مارس 2008)

*السيد امين*


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي ..وشكرا على الرد الجميل


----------



## سفينة (2 مارس 2008)

*الزقازيق*

نرجو شرح البرنامج للاهمية


----------



## سفينة (2 مارس 2008)

*الزقازيق*

السلأم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نريد شرح البرنامج لأننا نحتاجة فى عملنا كما اريد ان اشكركم على هذا المجهود البذول لرفع المنتدى فى مقدمة المنتديات


----------



## كاظم الطائي (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك يامهندس بغداد


----------



## تيسير البلاونه (8 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور يامهندس بغداد على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله كل خير ونرجوا منك ان تكمل الشرح


----------



## هاجس اليمن (8 مارس 2008)

اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناته يارب وباركله فيهن اضعاف كثيرة


----------



## محمد الفجال (9 مارس 2008)

مششششششششششششششششكككككككككوور
مششششششششششششششكككككككككككككوووووووووووووورررررررر
ممممممممممممممشششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## وحيدحسانين (11 مارس 2008)

جهد مشكور و أجهز مشاراكات عن السيرفر


----------



## ضياء الشام (11 مارس 2008)

*housam_alanni************

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الشرح الكافي الوافي ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## احمدلبده (12 مارس 2008)

الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## نون محمود (13 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس بغداد (13 مارس 2008)

الشكر لله.......


----------



## nabil2005 (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا لمهندس بغداد المقاومة على إفادته رغم الظروف الصعبة، و هذه اخلاق النشامى من ابناء الرافدين، و أدعو كل الأصدقاء الذين ( نفذ صبرهم) إلى تفهم الموقف و عدم الضغط، لأن الرجل يقوم بجميل فوق ما يستطيع.
أخي مهندس بغداد إذا امكن طريقة حصر الخريطة بإحداثيات معلومة، مثلا، قمت بعمل رفع لقطعة أرض ذات شكل عشوائي، أي بها زوايا و انحرافات كثيرة، و أريد ان تتقيد الخريطة الكنتورية بشكل الأرض وفق إحداثيات حدودها، ثم إذا أمكن، طريقة نزع مكان البناءات، أي بهذه الأرض عدة بناءات، و أريد ان يقف الكنتور حتى حدود المبنى، و ان لا يمر بمساحة المبنى
و لك جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## ISAMELDIN (19 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلا علي هذا الجهد المفيد


----------



## مهندس بغداد (20 مارس 2008)

nabil2005 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قمت بعمل رفع لقطعة أرض ذات شكل عشوائي، أي بها زوايا و انحرافات كثيرة، و أريد ان تتقيد الخريطة الكنتورية بشكل الأرض وفق إحداثيات حدودها، ثم إذا أمكن، طريقة نزع مكان البناءات، أي بهذه الأرض عدة بناءات، و أريد ان يقف الكنتور حتى حدود المبنى، و ان لا يمر بمساحة المبنى
> و لك جزيل الشكر سلفا



عندما تصل الى مرحلة اختيار ال Grid كما في الصوره
يمكنك ان تدخل احداثيات ادنى واقصى احداثيات وسترسم الخارطة على شكل متوازي اضلاع (مستطيل او مربع )
ولا ترسم الخارطة بشكل غير منتظم







اما بخصوص البناءات فلا يمكن ذلك على حسب علمي ويمكنك مسح الخطوط الماره بالبناءات
من امر Trim في اوتوكاد


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس بغداد على هذا الشرح الرائع ممكن سؤال عملت شبكية مبعثرة لقطعة ارض كبيرة(1000000)متر مربع والنقط التى رفعتها قليلة 100نقطة هل من الممكن اعمل شبكية من السيرفر لاستخرج 10000نقطة للمناسيب اى فى حدود 10x10


----------



## قاعد لوحده (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا .........


----------



## عبدالرحمن اغا (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخي علي هذه المعلومات المفيده جدا:55:


----------



## ساجدسامح (5 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيك وفي علمك


----------



## محمد الفجال (6 أبريل 2008)




----------



## أحمدالمساح (6 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجميلة
وجزاكم الله كل خير
وفرج عنكم كل هم انشاء الله


----------



## شعبان علي عبدالصان (10 أبريل 2008)

_جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك_[/COLOR]


----------



## نانسى العزب (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك كثيرا 
وربنا يبارك فيك ونتمنى منك المزيد ان شاء الله
واستأذنك لو عند حضرتك شرح اتوكاد 
.....الهم صلى على محمد.....


----------



## عباس العبودي (15 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا بن بلادي


----------



## مهندس فتحي غانم (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك علي ماقدمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عباس العبودي (23 أبريل 2008)

*الى ابن العراق الجريح*

الاخ مهندس بغداد هل من الممكن اكمال الدروس التي بدءتها او اعطاءنا اي رابط يتكلم عن كيفية العمل على البرنامج بالعربي رجاءا


----------



## ابومنةالله (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووور جزاك الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير:31:


----------



## eng_mtarekm (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على نشر هذا العلم الجميل و على ما قمت به من مجهود ، و نسأل الله أن يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك و أن يوفقك ، و في انتظار باقي الشروح. 
أتمنى لو فيه كتاب بصيغة Pdf نستعين به.


----------



## بركات توفيق (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد احمد الاسوانى (2 مايو 2008)

ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يااستازى


----------



## محمد احمد الاسوانى (2 مايو 2008)

ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يااستازى


----------



## محمود نمر سيد (7 مايو 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

:77::77::77::77::77:
الله ينور عليك


----------



## محمود نمر سيد (7 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على نشر هذا العلم الجميل و على ما قمت به من مجهود ، و نسأل الله أن يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك و أن يوفقك ، و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## م/أسامة (24 مايو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد رواقه (26 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا----------------------------------:60:


----------



## xrafatx (26 مايو 2008)

يعطيك يارب الف عافيه وعافيه من وين احصل على برنامج السيرفر


----------



## عقيل الاسدي (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله مهندس بغداد 
اسالك هل يمكن رسم profile لا نني محتاجه واذا لابمكن هل يوجد برنامج يحقق هذا المطلب ويقوم بحساب كميات الحفر ةالردم مع فائق الشكر


----------



## بن خرمان (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدحت فايق (4 يونيو 2008)

_شكرا على المجهود الرائع الذي بذلته_
_وربنا يزيدك علما وسع فية الرزق وكهرباء علي طول وبارك الله فيكم_


----------



## سولارلونر (7 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لمهندس بغداد الحبيبه وفقك الله وساعدك ندعو لك باستمرار الكهرباء كي يوفقك الله في اكمال عملك ورفدنا بمعلوماتك القيمه


----------



## ع ع ع ر (20 يونيو 2008)

مهندس بغداد هو الشرح فين بعد اذنك انا فعلا محتاج الشرج لبرنامج السيرفر


----------



## عرفان جليل (22 يونيو 2008)

اشكركم على هذا الموضوع ولكن عندي سؤال:من يعطي احداثيات دقيقه برنامج Autodesk land desktop او برنامج surfer


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يونيو 2008)

الصور لاتظهر علي جهازي


----------



## محمود عبد العلي (27 يونيو 2008)

*قفلف*



مهندس بغداد قال:


> ستنفتح نافذه لاختيار الملف المطلوب وهو ملف Grid بنفس اسم ملف احداثيات النقاط
> كما في الصوره
> 
> 
> ...


 بلللللللللرفققققققققققققققققققققققق:72::58:


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (27 يونيو 2008)

برنامج اللاند اقوى من السيرفر


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (27 يونيو 2008)

يوجد امكانات اعلى فى اللاند عما هى فى السيرفر


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (27 يونيو 2008)

اخى العزيز عقيل برنامجاللاند يمكنك من عمل كل ما تتمنى بالمناسيب
بروفيلات


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (27 يونيو 2008)

وكذلك يمكنك من حسابت الكميات


----------



## abu eithar (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكوريين شباب ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (11 يوليو 2008)

عند تحويل الملف الى aotu cad يصبح حجم الملف اكبر من حجم البرنامج6 مرات


----------



## سيد الجغرافى (19 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندس انور عودة (28 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر اليك
يا احلى مهندس بغداد ونرجوا منك المزيد من هزة الاعمل وازا ممكن ارسال لي مثال لتصيم طريق مع شرح واضخ بليز


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

11111111111111


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

22222222222222


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

33333333333


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

4444444444444444


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

55555555555


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

6666666666666


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

777777777777777


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

8888888888888888


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

99999999999999999


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

1111111111111


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

1212121212121


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

131213126565646


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

2656459895452


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

45646546645654


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

45666666666666


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (30 يوليو 2008)

انا اسف على كل اللى كتبته بس كان لازم يكون مشاركتى اكتر من 30 علشان اقرا الرسايل

شكرا لادارة المنتدى


----------



## محمد عبدالله كامل (6 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (7 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماهرحسن (7 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (7 أغسطس 2008)

من عنده برنامج لحساب مناسيب للسوبر من حيث قيمة السوبر وطول منطقة التغير فى المدخل و المخرج 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (7 أغسطس 2008)

من عنده برنامج لحساب مناسيب للسوبر من حيث قيمة السوبر وطول منطقة التغير فى المدخل و المخرج 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (9 أغسطس 2008)

احسن الله اليك وكتب عملك هذا في صحيفة حسناتك


----------



## عبدالبارى (11 أغسطس 2008)

*ما معنى مناسيب السوبر*



مصطفى الجمل قال:


> من عنده برنامج لحساب مناسيب للسوبر من حيث قيمة السوبر وطول منطقة التغير فى المدخل و المخرج
> ارجو الافادة



الأخ مصطفى مامعنى مناسيب السوبر والقيم السوبر ؟ 
وإن شاء الله أسعدك بس نعرف الأول ماهى المناسيب السوبر؟


----------



## اسراء خليل (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الايضاح ونرجوا ان تكمل الشرح 
هذا *****ي الخاص ارجوا الاتصال لغرض الاستفسار عن نفس المووضوع 
ابو الزوز


----------



## انوبيس (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا وياريت كمان


----------



## بيلاسان (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ياأخي لم أتمكن من تحميل برنامج سيرفر الرجاء مساعدتي في ذلك .
مع جزيل الشكر لكم:61:


----------



## مهندس انور عودة (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اللله يجزيك كل خير بهالشهر الفضيل شهر رمضان المبارك الزي انتهز الفرصة لاقول لكم كل عام وانتم بالف خير ومشكور على هالمعلومات


----------



## يوسف كمال (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاء الله كل خير وف أنتظار كل ما هو جديد


----------



## عمدة المساحه (17 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن تسعدون في ايجاد lisp لتحويل النقاط من الاوتوكاد الى ملف اكسل به x,y,z


----------



## خالد البابلي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ياأسد بغداد على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## سارة هندسة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس بغداد اني هم بغدادية بس الكهرباء تجي كل اربع ساعات الــــــلة يساعدك ويصبرنة
وان شاء اللة تكمل باقي مشاريعك مشكور على المجهود


----------



## سارة هندسة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

لو تسوي الدروس اللي تقدمهاpdf بكتاب واحد خاص بيك يكون افضل


----------



## أبوبكر الأمين محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يكون فى العون


----------



## sameh mohmed (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ويزيدك من علمة:20:


----------



## garary (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد المتواضع يا مهندس بغداد


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 نوفمبر 2008)

فرج الله كربتكم ودمرالله اعداء الامة العربية


----------



## kaiser (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الى الاخ الذي طلب سيريال السيرفر الاصدار8 
serial Number is : WS-055171-1653


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نشكرك على هذا الشرح المفصل جزاك الله الف خير 
ارجوا علامي نقطة واحدة 
الارقام المكتوبه على الخارطة والتي تمثل z
ماهي هذه الارقام واذا كانت الفيشن ماهي معناها بالنسبة للخارطة 
اخوك 
ابو الزوز من بغداد


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اني مهندس مدني من بغداد وهذا رقمي07901340314 /07708986992بس وخريج قديم بس يعجبني اطلع على ماهو جديد 
انني رسمت الخارطة الكنتورية ببرنامج الاند دسكتوب وظهرت الارقام الخاصة بالحقل الاخير ارجوا معرفة ما هي هذه الارقام زشتوضح لنا وسوف اكون شاكر الى تعبك في خدمة التقدم 
ابو الزوز


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
توجد بالخارطة المرفقة بالشرح ارقام الحقل الاخير ارجوا شرح ذلك وجزاك الله الف خير وما توضح بالنسبة لنا هذه الارقام


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا كيف احصل على برنامج السرفر علما انني قمت بالبحث على البرنامج في الصناعة ولم اجده يرجى اعلامي كيفية الحصول على البرنامج وللعلم ايضا انني لم استطيع تحميل البرنامج من المنتدى هذا 
او الاتصال بيه على هذه الارقام واكون شاكر فضلك او اي شخص يدلني على كيفية الحصول على البرنامج 
07708986992
اخوك ابو الزوز


----------



## ابومنةالله (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عوض المنفى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا على فعل الخير واعانكم وثبت خطاكم


----------



## نانسى العزب (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان تكون يا بشمهندس بغداد فى تمام الصحة والعافية ولعل المانع عن تكملة شرحك للبرنامج خير
وارجو منك فى اقرب فرصة تكملة الشرح 
وربنا يجازيك كل خير ويوفقك


----------



## نانسى العزب (28 فبراير 2009)

بجد انا بحاجة لشرح بقية البرنامج وكيفية حساب كميات الحفر والردم ارجو منك التكملة عندما ظروفك تسمح وربنا يصلحلك حالك 
اللهم فك كرب المسلمين واعز بلادهم واهلك اعدائهم 
امييييييييين
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## نادر اسحاق شاكر (1 مارس 2009)

اريد شرح حساب الكميات لو امكن ارساله على البريد الالكترونى


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## رامى محمد خليل (11 مارس 2009)

اريد شرح برنامج السرفر


----------



## abdolkadr (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على الشرح الجميل ولكن حبذا لو تجمع كل الشرح في ملف واحد وورد او بي دي اف


----------



## ابوهشوم (11 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الامير11 (19 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى لو حد عندة برنامج سيرفر تحميل يضع الرابط


----------



## fhd911 (7 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررر اخوي على الشرح القيم

لو سمحت اخوي محتاج مساعدتك 

انا طالب هندسة بترول و عندي حاليا مشروع التخرج 
مطلوب مني رسم خرائط كنتورية باستخدام Surfer 7.0
انا ماعندي مشكلة في رسم الخرائط ولكن هناك مشكلة صغيرة
في المشروع لدي faults اريد اعرف كيف ادخال احداثياته عند عمل grids

هذا ايميلي لو حاب تساعدني جزاك الله خير
[email protected]


----------



## odwan (7 يوليو 2009)

بورك فيك على هذا الشرح المتميز وألف شكر
رفع الله قدرك وحفظك أخي الكريم
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## محمد عمران (7 يوليو 2009)

والله العظيم ممتاز جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## غزوان8 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*بورك فيك على هذا الشرح المتميز وألف شكر
رفع الله قدرك وحفظك أخي الكريم
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى*​


----------



## غزوان8 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*بورك فيك على هذا الشرح المتميز وألف شكر
رفع الله قدرك وحفظك أخي الكريم
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى*​


----------



## ahmed elghabie (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا------------------والله استفدنا كثيرا
لكن كيف نحسب مكعبات الحفر والردم لمشروع طرق بالسيرفر*


----------



## ASDDAPOR (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى العزز


----------



## كريم مصطفى فتحى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## ahmed abdelgawad a (8 أكتوبر 2009)

I need the prgram ( surfer 8 ) to set up on my laptop


----------



## مرهف2 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=443088*

أشكر إدارة الملتقى وأعضائه وأتمنى للجميع الفائدة المثلى


----------



## مرهف2 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*أشكر إدارة الملتقى وأعضائه وأتمنى للجميع الفائدة المثلى وأرحب بجميع المشاركين ونتمنى أن يصل المهندس العربي إلى أعلى المستويات التي تليق بمكانته*​


----------



## tamer shehab (8 يناير 2010)

أخي مهندس بغداد شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer shehab (8 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدرك وأزال همك وحزنك وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك و كل المسلمين


----------



## عوض المنفى (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alimulty (1 أغسطس 2010)

ما هي طريقة الطباعة للخرايط في برنامج السيرفر 8


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 أغسطس 2010)

باراك الله فيك اخي الكريم
فالبرنامج من البرامج المهمه 
للجميع العاملين في مجال المساحة


----------

